# The "Other Half's" Setup...



## DarthBranMuffin

There is quite a few of us where our Wife/Girlfriend/Partner/Husband/Boyfriend/SWAMBO/Minister of Finance (call him/her what you want) also vapes but is not part of the forum or has no interest in showing off what they use.

So here is a thread where we can add our Other Half's setups and challenges as well.

My wife is known to have Chuck Norris Lungs... she vapes 50/50 MTL, 18mg on 0.5Ω at 30w (preferably). Needles to say that on the RTA's I have a near death experience at least once a week when I rewick it for her and have to test to make sure it is ok before I give it to her. I do pity the uninformed vaper that one day picks up her Mechman and Intake thinking it is a DL setup... 

And all of this she does on a few devices (not to even mention the plethora of devices she had before this lineup):




- Augvape Intake Single Coil RTA on top of the Rincoe Mechman 80w (tank I bought her, Mod I got from Rincoe)
- Augvape Intake Single Coil RTA on top of the Uwell Nunchaku (tank i bought her, Mod was part of the Nunchaku RDA kit)
- Voopoo PnP tank on top of the Voopoo Argus GT (was my setup, gave it to her for extra battery life)
- Voopoo PnP Pod on the Voopoo Drag S (bough for her when her Twisp Tyko packed up and she hated her Nord)
- Voopoo PnP Pod on the Voopoo Drag Max (I gave it to her as she likes the PnP tanks)

So show us what your *Other Half* vapes on.... mine seems to be heading in the direction of having more than I have in the not too distant future...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

My wife gave up smoking 8 years ago and never vaped so here are her devices!

Reactions: Funny 19


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife gave up smoking 8 years ago and never vaped so here are her devices!
> View attachment 214090


Awesome line up and great bundling there Uncle Rob. 


DarthBranMuffin said:


> There is quite a few of us where our Wife/Girlfriend/Partner/Husband/Boyfriend/SWAMBO/Minister of Finance (call him/her what you want) also vapes but is not part of the forum or has no interest in showing off what they use.
> 
> So here is a thread where we can add our Other Half's setups and challenges as well.
> 
> My wife is known to have Chuck Norris Lungs... she vapes 50/50 MTL, 18mg on 0.5Ω at 30w (preferably). Needles to say that on the RTA's I have a near death experience at least once a week when I rewick it for her and have to test to make sure it is ok before I give it to her. I do pity the uninformed vaper that one day picks up her Mechman and Intake thinking it is a DL setup...
> 
> And all of this she does on a few devices (not to even mention the plethora of devices she had before this lineup):
> 
> View attachment 214089
> 
> 
> - Augvape Intake Single Coil RTA on top of the Rincoe Mechman 80w (tank I bought her, Mod I got from Rincoe)
> - Augvape Intake Single Coil RTA on top of the Uwell Nunchaku (tank i bought her, Mod was part of the Nunchaku RDA kit)
> - Voopoo PnP tank on top of the Voopoo Argus GT (was my setup, gave it to her for extra battery life)
> - Voopoo PnP Pod on the Voopoo Drag S (bough for her when her Twisp Tyko packed up and she hated her Nord)
> - Voopoo PnP Pod on the Voopoo Drag Max (I gave it to her as she likes the PnP tanks)
> 
> So show us what your *Other Half* vapes on.... mine seems to be heading in the direction of having more than I have in the not too distant future...


This is truly a great line up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife gave up smoking 8 years ago and never vaped so here are her devices!
> View attachment 214090



She sucks on your fingers when she has a craving?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Kiai

zadiac said:


> She sucks on your fingers when she has a craving?


I thought the fingers was a metaphor for something else .......

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Awesome line up and great bundling there Uncle Rob.
> 
> This is truly a great line up.


Great bundling... Joke of the week!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

My wife currently is using the original Swag and she's knicked me Steam Crave Glaz Mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> My wife currently is using the original Swag and she's knicked me Steam Crave Glaz Mini



@Timwis does she coil and wick her own?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Timwis does she coil and wick her own?


No mate, i do it for her!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RiccoS

This is my better half’s, I bought the mod and tank used on this page after I gave up finding coils for her Nunchaku kit during lockdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

Lucky for me, my wife has never smoked or vaped.

What she has done though is supported me all the way through my vaping journey from the start. Even now she will take a pull or two to taste a DIY juice and offer an opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> Lucky for me, my wife has never smoked or vaped.
> 
> What she has done though is supported me all the way through my vaping journey from the start. Even now she will take a pull or two to taste a DIY juice and offer an opinion.


It's gone full circle for me it was when i met my wife 8 and a half years ago she converted me to vaping as she had already made the switch and was concerned about my health. Now i review vaping products and if it wasn't for me she would still be using ego £5 pens. Because i spend so much time on reviews and she puts up with it i try to keep her involved as much as possible. So i only open vape mail when she is present, she gives my DIY liquids a test and also any extras i am lucky enough to receive i let her have so for example i must of received comfortably over 20 T-shirts but one has never even hit my back, she's always got one on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ivc_mixer

If I was to put my and my wife's setup next to each other I would need to say which is which as we run identical setups. I have two Gen 2's both with a Rebirth RTA and she also runs a Gen 2 with a Rebirth RTA. The only difference is the colours of the mods, oh and our vape bands around our atties.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## eugene10111

Evening All,

Big one for daddy, and little small one for mommy.

Wife was only a very social smoker, which means she only smoked once a year. She was keen and game to get involved, so got her the TWISP Vega to start her off. she is enjoying it tremendously.







Just eager to try every flavour under the sun, cant blame her for that one though.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

That Twisp Vega is what got me off the high nic and more into DTL. Cracking little piece of kit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

I lost the "Other Half" not long after I started vaping. Wonder if there's a correlation there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

X-Calibre786 said:


> I lost the "Other Half" not long after I started vaping. Wonder if there's a correlation there.



Mine was the reason I started vaping as she started long before me... so she was my kickstart (into the Rabbit Hole).

For her she has a specific profile she likes, so the fine tuning is more on the juice than on the devices. When she comes with "this black one does not taste right" (as she has no interest in names, which is strange to think that she actually remembers our kid's names) while I am puffing away deliciously on some fruits on ice it becomes a life or death situation at home to make sure she gets sorted real quick... to make it clear: she'll live, I'll die in this life or death situation...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## eugene10111

yes out with the old and in with the new


X-Calibre786 said:


> I lost the "Other Half" not long after I started vaping. Wonder if there's a correlation there.[/QUOT

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

My wife switched to full-time vaping shortly after VapeCon 2019 and was firmly in the “why on earth do you need more than one vape setup?” 
Fast forward to now, she owns a Gen, a Swag 2, three Serpent Elevates and two Kylin Mini 2’s.
As you can see, the result is simply that I am essentially an endless laundry service. She takes two to work and I have to clean up the old crime scenes.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's official... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs has a Voopoo PnP addiction... no more rebuildables for her.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## SJY124

CJB85 said:


> My wife switched to full-time vaping shortly after VapeCon 2019 and was firmly in the “why on earth do you need more than one vape setup?”
> Fast forward to now, she owns a Gen, a Swag 2, three Serpent Elevates and two Kylin Mini 2’s.
> As you can see, the result is simply that I am essentially an endless laundry service. She takes two to work and I have to clean up the old crime scenes.
> 
> View attachment 214997
> View attachment 214998


@CJB85 if you don’t mind me asking, what drip tips are those on the attys?


----------



## CJB85

SJY124 said:


> @CJB85 if you don’t mind me asking, what drip tips are those on the attys?


I bought all of them from Fasttech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Bought a Drag X for myself and a Drag S for my wife. I often find both on her desk when I come home from work; one with the RTA pod on and the other with a MTL pod in. I think she owns both of them now...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The collection has grown... I am thinking she might be sponsored by Voopoo now...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

My wife's setup! She gave up stinkies 8 years ago and has never vaped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife gave up smoking 8 years ago and never vaped so here are her devices!
> View attachment 214090



I don't have a other half, so pretty much the same bundle as uncle Rob's

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The collection has grown... I am thinking she might be sponsored by Voopoo now...
> 
> View attachment 226218



Looks like your wife has bought shares in Voopoo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

